# Post yer LGD pics guys....



## Goatress

OK been a long time since we've just shared some pics of our mutts....lol. Jump in guys.... Here are a few of mine....got these when they were out of the goats and sat still long enough for me to take a pic....grin...


----------



## Ellie Mae

Goatress,

wow, those are some (huge!) beautiful dogs!


----------



## Goatress

One of my favorites, my Patron, who can jump into the bed of my truck, by himself. No ramp needed, thank you....grin....


----------



## ginnie5

Getting a pic with him out with the chickens is hard...he is constantly on the move as right now our only threat is hawks. The neighborhood dogs no longer chance breaking in the fence!
And here is Tucker with my 6yo








Tucker loving on one of his charges...he always asks before he jumps up to give kisses.








and this was Bandit...our first pyr that we lost to a congenital heart defect.








Would you mess with his boy?


----------



## Rockytopsis

Great pictures. Goatress that brindle dog in the 5th picture is quite handsome, what kind is he?
Nancy


----------



## BarbadosSheep

This is Isaac at 5 months









Eli at 5 months (he's teething so his ears are temporarly stupid...lol)









This is both of them at 4 months.









These pups are 5 months old now. Isaac is at 63 pounds and Eli is a little shorter and lighter. Isaac has a thicker, lighter colored coat. I adore these pups!!


----------



## Fowler

Dang it!!! I havent gotten around to down loading them off my camera yet. (as I kick myself in the pants).

My boys and I have decided we want to come play at Goatress's home. Especially me I love all the big dogs. Cant wait til my yard is full of them someday....LOL


----------



## Fowler

ginnie5 said:


> Would you mess with his boy?



I love this pic!!! And I'm not scared of the gun he's holding, it's the big dog behind him....LMAO!!!


----------



## ginnie5

Fowler said:


> I love this pic!!! And I'm not scared of the gun he's holding, it's the big dog behind him....LMAO!!!


It is one of my favs too. I miss that dog daily.


----------



## Fowler

Beautiful, absolutely gorgious dogs Barbado.


----------



## thaiblue12

Is it time for afterbirth yet?? Been waiting here an hour.......


----------



## Deep Woods

Great pics y'all!!
We just got our LGD and he is fitting in real nice. He's Anatolian and is 5 months old today, he was born in the pasture with livestock (_100+ head of cattle, 70+ goats, 45 sheep_) sire and dam are working dogs, at 8 weeks old, he was placed in the poultry yard with 150+ flock of different kinds of poultry for 4-6 weeks then back out with the livestock. His name is Savasci. Here are a few pics.




























Hard at work...lol


















On Patrol...


----------



## nehimama

Two kitties, brothers from the same litter, live here with the goats. They go everywhere with the goats. They think they are guardians 








[/IMG]


----------



## nehimama

[/IMG]

These two pups, on the left, are in On-the-Job-Training. I guess their trainer told them it was okay to have a nap.


----------



## nehimama

[/IMG]

Another in training!


----------



## Goatress

I'm loving all the photos THANKS for sharing everyone, keep them coming, I always enjoy seeing other peoples dogs for a change!


----------



## Mrrsteelers

Here's Abigail at 2 1/2 years old. She's a Spanish Mastiff.
















Abby with my 2 other dogs. They're 5 years old Rott/ Pit Bull Mix male littermates.


----------



## Goatress

Hey BarbadosSheep I know Coban is dying for you to post pics of your duo on her board too so all those guys can see them over there because none of them belong to this forum. They are gorgeous boys. Love the cat...LGC....grin....

Thanks everyone again for posting pics. :nanner:


----------



## Rockytopsis

Here is Austin (black dog) and Tammy (white dog in bright sunshine) getting a snack from DH. Earl our buck in the back ground waiting for his cookie. 








Nancy


----------



## spinandslide

yeah, I can play now too!

this is Angel, my new great Pyr we just brought home this past weekend. 
She is 7 years old.









(see my rain in the backround? 4 inches over the weekend..wahoo!)


----------



## Donna1982

I don't consider our boy Titan a LGD but he does watch over the house, yard, and goats with a iron fist. I do not trust him though due to the fact he is part Collie. So he does not stay with them 24/7 like a LGD would but he does love to watch over his "babies". When we allow him to.


----------



## westbrook

all of my photos but a couple are on another computer that ...crashed! not sure if I will ever get the pix out of it.

Here is Taliah at 8 weeks.


----------



## SilverFlame819

More, more!!


----------



## oberhaslikid

Maremma


----------



## Fowler

Here's my handsome boys Ziggy and Boomer at 9months their Maremma's too












Boomer on guard


----------



## Goatress

New photo of a pup I bred out of my Kangal Elmas, and my Anatolian/Maremma male, Pak. Elk is 6.5 mos old. I'm 5'3". He's 32" and still growing. From day one, hands down, one of the most serious LGD pups I've ever seen, he's never played or chased or done anything bad with stock, no issues....a dream pup.... He has growing pains now but can he run? Oh boy.










His daddy Pak in my new sheep. He is so happy coming from a sheep outfit born on the range with sheep, he and his brother Pala are in hog heaven with these Dorper/Katahdin crosses I brought in yesterday. Just a handful but enough to give all my dogs the advantage now of being raised and guarding both goats and sheep.









Patron...









Elmas and Elk...









Pala, brother to Pak...









More meet and greet with the sheep...









Today the rest of the dogs get to meet the sheep. Its been incredible, they have all bonded immediately and seem to be excited at having more critters to guard. I'll post more photos once I get them.


----------



## jersey girl

This has been one of my favorite threads. Keep posting pictures everyone. They are great!


----------



## Fowler

Goatress, OMGoodness!! It's like a BIG puppy fortress at your place.Elk is huge!!!! I must admit, I'm a little jealous...LOL Big dogs ROCK!!


----------



## Wolf Flower

Beluga Whale (aka Whaley), our Akbash dog. He is about 6 years old.


----------



## alpacamom

Here were Reno (l) and Tori (r) back in '08. Tori passed in fall of '09.











Here's Reno now










Reno was worried about a couple mama hens and their chicks











I put a chick on Reno.










Sorry for so many...I just LOVE my maremmas! I want to get another girl to work with Reno so he can show her the ropes while he's still healthy.


----------



## spinandslide

lovely pictures guys!

As a new LGD owner..I am just amazed at these quiet, easy going dogs..at least around "their" people and "their" stock. My sheep certainly know the difference and seem to be utterly relaxed around my Angel.


----------



## meta87

Wow beautiful dogs everyone! Here is my LGD. She is a year old Great Pyrenees / Anatolian cross. She is still learning, but becoming a good LGD.


----------



## deaconjim

Here is Zack, our Karakachan:


----------



## Rockytopsis

I just love looking at everyones LGD's great thread. Their eye's gets me every time. I love just holding my Austin's head and looking at his eyes.
Nancy


----------



## SilverFlame819

Meta and Deacon's dogs are sooooooooo cute! Great pix, you two!


----------



## Lannie

Wolf Flower, I LOVE that picture of Whaley nuzzling the duckling! That should be a calendar picture! LOL!

Here's my two: Jasper, 9 month old Pyr on the left, and Kiara, 3 year old Pyr/? on the right.










The lady I got Kiara from said she was 1/4 Anatolian, but after looking at some of the Maremma pics, now I wonder if she's got a little Maremma in her, rather than Anatolian. Whatever. She's a GREAT dog, and she's teaching young Jasper how to be a great dog, too. 

(That thing on Kiara's neck is a receiver collar for our electronic fence - it's keeping her from getting OUT of our fence line, and it's doing a mahvelous job!)

~Lannie


----------



## Minelson

Fowler said:


> Here's my handsome boys Ziggy and Boomer at 9months their Maremma's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I'm so glad I stopped in here to look at the pics. All of you have just the most beautiful dogs!
> I especially like this picture though...they look so happy!


----------



## MonsterMalak

Here are some pictures of my Boz Shepherds. They are LGDs, but also like to get out for walks.








This is a new import Boz female. She is a HUGE female at 32.5"tall and 51"long.
Currently pregnant by Hector in Turkey.








Hector, a Boz Shepherd in Turkey. With a Coban Collar!








This is my Baby Diva!! 25" and 80# at 5 months.


----------



## mariaricarto

Here is a picture of my Rottweiler and part of the flock. He is a huge help. He kills every mongoose around. Also, I can use him to herd chicks. If I need a rooster for the pot, I can sic him on the one I want and the dog follows it around until the rooster holes up in the bushes, without biting it.


----------



## mariaricarto

It's too late tonight to figure out how to post a photo, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Ross

Maria on the picture's page is a links box on the lower right side with various options Just click the IMG code box (it automatically fills your clip board with all the needed info) and paste it in to a post here

Like this


----------



## J.T.M.

***** ,the tuffest 9 lb. mongrol there is.I have seen this dog fight and kill dozens of Opposums ,a few skunks and a few *****.I have seen him in battle with a fox ,and circling a coyote with his back hair standing strate up and a look in his eyes Iv not seen before. A red tail hawk put some scars on him a few years ago but he came out the victor.It will be a sad day when his time comes to a close


----------



## Judy in IN

I brought the sheep home for the winter. (and lambing) Here's Zeus in with his beloved sheep. 









I sold off some lambs from this spring. Zeus had every intention of following the guy's trailer with "his" sheep inside. 

Now we have 7 new lambs from 3 ewes, and he's better satisfied. 

He likes to get new sheep, but sure hates to lose them!


----------



## copperpennykids

New litter of Great Pyrenees Puppies: 

5 weeks old:

Here's lookin' at you kid!










4 Puppies with chubby paws:










We absolutely love our Great Pyrenees as LGD! So fearless yet so gentle.


----------



## Lannie

OMG, they're so adorable! I want ALL of them!!!!! :grin:

~Lannie


----------



## alpacamom

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....they're so cute!! 

I've loved seeing everyone's pics! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## speakmanfamily

Theese dogs are all so pretty!  
this is a puppy were getting around Christmas 










She's an Maremma X


----------



## Fowler

My loving eyes Boomer, he's so protective and gentle with our sheep.


----------



## copperpennykids

Puppies at 6 weeks of age!










We still have 2 males and 2 females available!


----------



## westbrook

what a darling pile of puppies copper penny


----------



## copperpennykids

westbrook said:


> what a darling pile of puppies copper penny


Thank you! Having a ball with this litter of puppies - not getting much housework done, but don't really care, I'd rather be playing with puppies! LOL

BTW, we have 3 males and 1 female left....


----------



## deaconjim

deaconjim said:


> Here is Zack, our Karakachan:


Zack, along with the sheep he was tending, is now a member of another family. The 9 year old daughter, who has Down's Sydrome, absolutely loves him. It was hard to see him go, but the family that now has him is perfectly suited to give him a great home.


----------



## wendle

Zeus overseeing his girls while they go in for deworming.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Guinness in his hunter orange coat. He's getting older so we put him in a waterproof coat while it's raining or snowing in cold temps and when it's done, take it off and fluff up his coat.


----------



## AverageJo

Copperpennykids, those pups are absolutely adorable!! Sure wish you were closer as one of them would be GONE!... Here to our place! LOL


----------



## HorseFeatherz

This is our girl Tui. She joined our pack in April of this year, at the age of 5. We celebrated her birthday in June, so she is now 6.

She is fantastic with our &#8220;indoor&#8221; dogs &#8211; the Border Collie and Cane Corso. She violently hates other &#8220;outsider&#8221; dogs, plus coyotes, mountain lions and wolves. Since joining us, I have not lost one bird to the predators &#8211; which is why she is here.

She was not raised with birds &#8211; we have geese, ducks, chickens and a turkey, plus horses. She is not &#8220;bonded&#8221; to the birds, more the property &#8211; 11 fenced acres. Does not matter to me as she does her job perfectly.


----------

